# Golf Mk7 GTD?? Anyone??



## james_19742000

Ok, anyone on here either got or looked at the mk 7 VW Golf GTD or the GTI, primarily looking at the GTD but if anyone has the GTI as well I would be interested to hear what you think.

Have had a Octavia vRS for about 3 years now and love it, was going to go and get the MK3 vRS that has just been launched, but whilst the 0% finance offer is interesting with little or no discount available on it it means a diesel DSG with my required options is around £26K, which is Golf money! Also, while the seats were really comfy the material was cheap and crap and will go bobbly within months!

Been into my local dealer that does both brands today and for the same money each month I can have a Golf GTD Mk7 standard but with just a couple of options that I would like.

Whilst the Octavia is great for space etc I dont 'need' that space, a Golf would be plenty good enough, will probably have a test drive in the next couple of weeks, but just thought I would ask if anyone on here had experience of the car, or had thoughst etc?

Any options that would be 'essential' the only main one I want is heated seats and it would be either Candy White or Red.

Advice or opinions would be handy please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DW58

I've recently ordered a petrol Mk.7 SE, but have driven the 2.0 TDi 150PS GT, it handled beautifully and had plenty punch. Our local dealer just got their first GTD so haven't had a chance to test drive it yet, and their only GTi so far was in/out as quickly as they could prep it.

The only problem with the diesels is that of DPF Regens if your use is largely short runs. It's something they're working on, users are hoping for a software fix shortly, it only seems to affect the 2.0 TDi.

In my opinion, the Mk.7 is head and shoulders above the Mk.6 in every way, can't wait to get my hands on mine which is due to be built B/Wk.40 and with me by 28/10/2013, hoping that doesn't slip.

Oh and on options, I've gone for the following:

Multi-function steering wheel with paddles for the DSG
Mirror pack
2-Zone Climate Control
Keyless Entry


----------



## james_19742000

Thanks DW58, I must admit I do like the look of Golf, but have always thought it was out of my price range, speaking with the dealer earlier today before I even go talking properly he knocked £2500 of list, so it makes it cheaper than an Octavia and with a stronger residual even with the interest on a PCP it makes more financial sense! I am slightly negative equity with my current Octavia but by the time a Golf came through circa 5-6 months the equity will be about right!

All interetsing and food for thought.


----------



## JA0395

Norbreck21a ordered one along with the Polo BlueGT for his wife, maybe drop him a pm? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1667


----------



## WHIZZER

Have you checked you can get one gtd normally have a pretty strong waiting list


----------



## rob_vrs

Iv just ordered thew new octavia vrs tdi, i drive the GTD 2 week ago, drive to me the same as the octavia (wonder why haha) it was in eco mode however so was very slow so make sure you try the different driving modes, in sport I'm sure they are nippier, i drove a octavia diesel last week and both the golf and octabia have very direct steering and a comfortable ride, seats i found more comfortable in the octavia but cant sy golf ones were bad at all


----------



## johanr77

I've got one on order and it's already been knocked back from September to the end of October and from what I'm hearing people ordering them now are being told the end of January into February.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I wouldn't dismiss the Leon fr either, but .... If you are going to lease then you could consider other cars. I would be looking at the a3 as well or possibly the 125d. The mk7 gti does look very nice inside though, I had a nose around a white one at the weekend.


----------



## johanr77

If you're looking at an A3 sportback with a diesel motor the most powerful at the moment is the 150hp, from what a mate was telling me he was quoted 6 months plus for a factory order for one of those. The Leon FR is about £3k cheaper than the GTD but if you are leasing you'll find that the monthly rentals are a lot closer due to the stronger residual value of the Golf, basically the same car underneath, interior isn't quite as nice but drives quite well. BMW is quoting much quicker delivery times but they have been knocking out the new 1 series a bit longer than the golf, the 120d is a nice drive, just couldn't live with the styling.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Leon fr can be found for £190 per month


----------



## rf860

SteveTDCi said:


> Leon fr can be found for £190 per month


where?


----------



## johanr77

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/volkswagen/golf-diesel-hatchback_5/57649/

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/seat/leon-diesel-hatchback_3/61093/

GTD is cheaper on the same lease on that site, in fact most sites I looked at before going through the dealer the VW was slightly cheaper or only very marginally more expensive than the SEAT. It was only when I pushed for more discount did I find that SEAT would knock more off than VW and even then it wasn't a big enough saving to make me want the SEAT more.

Where did you get £190 from, was that a maximum 10k per annum with 3 rentals in advance?.


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/volkswagen/golf-diesel-hatchback_5/57649/
> 
> http://carleasingmadesimple.com/personal-car-leasing/seat/leon-diesel-hatchback_3/61093/
> 
> GTD is cheaper on the same lease on that site, in fact most sites I looked at before going through the dealer the VW was slightly cheaper or only very marginally more expensive than the SEAT. It was only when I pushed for more discount did I find that SEAT would knock more off than VW and even then it wasn't a big enough saving to make me want the SEAT more.
> 
> Where did you get £190 from, was that a maximum 10k per annum with 3 rentals in advance?.


those seem expensive? you can get a c class coupe for less than those family hatches!


----------



## johanr77

They're just examples to show how some of the sites aren't valuing them that far apart.

There are some really good deals on C classes at the moment, I always find strong deals from mercedes and bmw on leases. You can find them on other manufacturers if you're willing to accept cars from stock and compromise. 

I'm paying less than those quotes for a mk7 GTD with a 15k lease and nearly a grand of extras so it never hurts to haggle.


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> They're just examples to show how some of the sites aren't valuing them that far apart.
> 
> There are some really good deals on C classes at the moment, I always find strong deals from mercedes and bmw on leases. You can find them on other manufacturers if you're willing to accept cars from stock and compromise.
> 
> I'm paying less than those quotes for a mk7 GTD with a 15k lease and nearly a grand of extras so it never hurts to haggle.


So did you lease through an online broker or via a dealer?


----------



## johanr77

I went through the dealer in the end, got quotes from three dealers and a couple of brokers, in the end I got the dealer to beat the best brokers price.

Took a few weeks though, can understand a lot of people wouldn't want to go to the time and effort I went to.


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> I went through the dealer in the end, got quotes from three dealers and a couple of brokers, in the end I got the dealer to beat the best brokers price.
> 
> Took a few weeks though, can understand a lot of people wouldn't want to go to the time and effort I went to.


Cheers. It's something i may consider at some point.

I'd only consider a car where the leasing works out cheaper than owning.

I'd always haggle if possible. It can save you a fortune.


----------



## SteveTDCi

rf860 said:


> where?


I'll try and find it ... It was something that kept popping up when searching a week ago. It was + vat though, I'm sure it was a 2 year lease.


----------



## james_19742000

JA0395 said:


> Norbreck21a ordered one along with the Polo BlueGT for his wife, maybe drop him a pm? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1667


Thanks I see he has replied further down



WHIZZER said:


> Have you checked you can get one gtd normally have a pretty strong waiting list


Thanks, the dealer I use said to me its around 6 months waiting at the moment, so considering I was thinking about the hatchback vRS as well, that woudl be around December/January time as well, besides I have just taxed my current car for 6 months, so get full value from that as well :thumb:



rob_vrs said:


> Iv just ordered thew new octavia vrs tdi, i drive the GTD 2 week ago, drive to me the same as the octavia (wonder why haha) it was in eco mode however so was very slow so make sure you try the different driving modes, in sport I'm sure they are nippier, i drove a octavia diesel last week and both the golf and octabia have very direct steering and a comfortable ride, seats i found more comfortable in the octavia but cant sy golf ones were bad at all


I do like the Octavia, and I must admit its close, but I really dont like that cheap material they are using at the top of the seat, no alcantara this time and that was nice, plus have had two now so maybe time for a change? By teh way, congrats on your vRS order, the white with 19's etc will look awesome! Bet you are counting down the minutes! I know you have a similar vRS to me, I dont suppose you would be kind enough to let me have your car spec and PM what you got on a PX? As what I have been offered so far for mine seems a bit low! If thats too personal question then thats fine, just thought if it helps me get a bit extra then its good news!!



johanr77 said:


> I've got one on order and it's already been knocked back from September to the end of October and from what I'm hearing people ordering them now are being told the end of January into February.


Thank you for the info, but like I mentioned earlier, not really bothered either way.



SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't dismiss the Leon fr either, but .... If you are going to lease then you could consider other cars. I would be looking at the a3 as well or possibly the 125d. The mk7 gti does look very nice inside though, I had a nose around a white one at the weekend.


For me I dont like the Seat, nothing against it as like the Octavia its very much the same car underneath, but personally speaking its not me, and BMW's I am not into them, I am a funny sod, I have a 'list' of cars in my head that I have always wanted and gradually over my years of motoring I have got through them, a Golf GTI/GTD has always been on that list so maybe its time??

As for the leasing costs I did look at that and the costs are very good, but for me I like a PCP I like I like the flexibility etc


----------



## Avanti

james_19742000 said:


> Ok, *anyone on here either got or looked at the mk 7 VW Golf GTD or the GTI, primarily looking at the GTD but if anyone has the GTI as well I would be interested to hear what you think.*
> 
> {snip}
> 
> Any options that would be 'essential' the only main one I want is heated seats and it would be either Candy White or Red.
> 
> Advice or opinions would be handy please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've ordered a GTI in Oryx white, hopefully collect in mid October to November
options I went for was PP, DSG, sunroof, reverse camera, DNS, voice control, climate windscreen, advanced telephone connection, dynaudio and keyless entry.

The ones around at present are pre production and possibly won't have the ADC , there was a GTD awtg PDI at the local dealership.



Options are just that, options really, and what suits one may not suit another.


----------



## DW58

My local dealer had a Midnight Blue GTD arrive at the end of the week before last. Sat there for about four days and then disappeared, presumably a customer order.


----------



## j3ggo

You will get about 10% of a new Golf with minimal negotiation. You would get a much better deal on a 1 series as there is so much demand on the Golf. VW market them so well, it's starting to put me off as they are becoming so common. A lot of reps have them nowadays too, and hence not so special.


----------



## Avanti

j3ggo said:


> You will get about 10% of a new Golf with minimal negotiation. You would get a much better deal on a 1 series as there is so much demand on the Golf. VW market them so well, it's starting to put me off as they are becoming so common. A lot of reps have them nowadays too, and hence not so special.


Only super cars are 'special' , it's hard to find a review where the author tests the cars in everyday running, but in a drag race the 135 will always win until the A45 comes along


----------



## rf860

Had a look on contracthireandleasing.com at the golf and you can get a golf gtd for 186+vat per month based on 24 month contract, 6 months payment first payment, 6k per annum. 

Works out at 267 incl vat each month. Circa 6.5k over two years. I'm not sure if you could buy a golf over two years and loose less in depreciation.


----------



## j3ggo

Avanti said:


> Only super cars are 'special' , it's hard to find a review where the author tests the cars in everyday running, but in a drag race the 135 will always win until the A45 comes along
> 
> Hatches


A high power car does not make it special in all instances, its like big is not always beatifilul and sometimes less is more. It's hard to quantify what makes something special, in the case of Golfs maybe more sales makes them special or maybe less sales makes them special. What matters is what you want from a car, personally I think they are becoming quite mainstream. VW have created a great perception that it is a good car and it is.


----------



## Avanti

j3ggo said:


> A high power car does not make it special in all instances, its like big is not always beatifilul and sometimes less is more. It's hard to quantify what makes something special, in the case of Golfs maybe more sales makes them special or maybe less sales makes them special. What matters is what you want from a car, personally I think they are becoming quite mainstream. VW have created a great perception that it is a good car and it is.


I detect a contradiction there, I only posted the clip as you mentioned the BMW 1 series, I know one of the drivers in the video raves about the 135 and yes the GTI mk 7 can be similar money, I suppose where the 'arguments start is when person A decides they are going to purchase such n such a car and then person Bstarts moaning about A could have had something else, however it wouldn't be so bad if person B purchased the car they are arguing about.


----------



## SteveTDCi

james_19742000 said:


> Thanks I see he has replied further down
> 
> Thanks, the dealer I use said to me its around 6 months waiting at the moment, so considering I was thinking about the hatchback vRS as well, that woudl be around December/January time as well, besides I have just taxed my current car for 6 months, so get full value from that as well :thumb:
> 
> I do like the Octavia, and I must admit its close, but I really dont like that cheap material they are using at the top of the seat, no alcantara this time and that was nice, plus have had two now so maybe time for a change? By teh way, congrats on your vRS order, the white with 19's etc will look awesome! Bet you are counting down the minutes! I know you have a similar vRS to me, I dont suppose you would be kind enough to let me have your car spec and PM what you got on a PX? As what I have been offered so far for mine seems a bit low! If thats too personal question then thats fine, just thought if it helps me get a bit extra then its good news!!
> 
> Thank you for the info, but like I mentioned earlier, not really bothered either way.
> 
> For me I dont like the Seat, nothing against it as like the Octavia its very much the same car underneath, but personally speaking its not me, and BMW's I am not into them, I am a funny sod, I have a 'list' of cars in my head that I have always wanted and gradually over my years of motoring I have got through them, a Golf GTI/GTD has always been on that list so maybe its time??
> 
> As for the leasing costs I did look at that and the costs are very good, but for me I like a PCP I like I like the flexibility etc


If you never intend to own the car then lease is better than pcp, a lease you walk away with nothing, with pcp they are deigned to try and give some equity at the end, however if the gmfv isn't what the manufacture expects then guess who suffers ... It is very rarely the manufacturers.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I had a test-drive in a MK7 Golf 'GT' back in March & thought it was rather nice. I'm still not 100% keen on the MK7 in general but the ride & handling etc of the GT was spot on.

Would I buy one? Probably not as the interior is too cheap looking for my taste (MK6 interior waaaayyyy better) but it has some nice new additions such as the electronic handbrake etc.

I love the exterior look of the MK7 Golf only in GTI & GTD trim only, otherwise to that it's a bit 'square' looking.


----------



## DW58

I simply can't understand your comments above, the interior of the Mk.7 is head and shoulders above the Mk.6, it's an improvent in every way. I can only assume you were given the special sanitised version to play with


----------



## james_19742000

Avanti said:


> I've ordered a GTI in Oryx white, hopefully collect in mid October to November
> options I went for was PP, DSG, sunroof, reverse camera, DNS, voice control, climate windscreen, advanced telephone connection, dynaudio and keyless entry.
> 
> The ones around at present are pre production and possibly won't have the ADC , there was a GTD awtg PDI at the local dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> Options are just that, options really, and what suits one may not suit another.


Wow! That one looks great! Personally I prefer the GTD to the GTI as I prefer the look without the red trim.

But, your spec looks great! I went OTT with the options on my vRS and am now finding out that they dont really mean a great deal come PX time, they only mean anything when it comes to selling the car from the dealer as it makes it more desirable!

Anyway, I have a test drive in both a GTI and GTD booked for Monday morning, not DSG but manuals, so hopefully will see what I think then, but none the less, all look good!


----------



## rf860

DW58 said:


> I simply can't understand your comments above, the interior of the Mk.7 is head and shoulders above the Mk.6, it's an improvent in every way. I can only assume you were given the special sanitised version to play with


Agree completely lol.

The mk6 interior is just a 'facelift' of the mk5. Which is not very dated and IMO quite plasticky in areas - my Astra 'H' had much more soft touch materials.

I'm going to look into these sort of deals maybe early next year so i can get a brand new car instead of an older one.


----------



## possul

rf860 said:


> Agree completely lol.
> 
> The mk6 interior is just a 'facelift' of the mk5. Which is not very dated and IMO quite plasticky in areas - my Astra 'H' had much more soft touch materials.
> 
> I'm going to look into these sort of deals maybe early next year so i can get a brand new car instead of an older one.


The mk7 dash is gloss black plastic, couldn't get any more plasticky.
Not only that the quality of that plastic was poor on a few I did PDIs I did


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

possul said:


> The mk7 dash is gloss black plastic, couldn't get any more plasticky.
> Not only that the quality of that plastic was poor on a few I did PDIs I did


Good to know that the interior isn't all it's hyped up to be. It'll be a bugger for attracting dust sticking to it (my MK6 RCD510 is bad enough for that.)

Just not a fan of the MK7 interior plain & simple. The exterior look of it is fine (GTI & GTD trim only.)


----------



## james_19742000

Ok, done my pricing research over the weekend, having my test drive demo for about 3 hours tomorrow, so will see how that goes, if that goes well, will see if the dealer wants to play ball or not!!!

I see it has the 'ADC (Automatic Distance Control) including Front Assist, radar sensor controlled distance monitoring system. City emergency braking and cruise control' obvioulsy Cuise Control is self explanatory, but the other bits, can anyone elaborate on them at all please??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Avanti

james_19742000 said:


> Ok, done my pricing research over the weekend, having my test drive demo for about 3 hours tomorrow, so will see how that goes, if that goes well, will see if the dealer wants to play ball or not!!!
> 
> I see it has the 'ADC (Automatic Distance Control) including Front Assist, radar sensor controlled distance monitoring system. City emergency braking and cruise control' obvioulsy Cuise Control is self explanatory, but the other bits, can anyone elaborate on them at all please??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's all here


----------



## DW58

Look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## rf860

I've been looking at the gtd as well. Dealer took off 1200 before I even asked


----------



## james_19742000

Ok, well had my demo this morning, and being honest have come away slightly disappointed, I love the look of the car and I liked the inside of the car, lots of toys to play with etc, which I always love!!!

But, it was a diesel that I am interested in, I couldnt help but come away slightly disappointed, it seemed 'sedate' my CR170 seemed to have a better power delivery and felt stronger all over. Other than the winter pack I dont need any other options.

As for the colour, its no longer Candy White, its Pure White which had a very slight blue hue to it, and it didnt seem to shine as much as the Candy White on my vRS.

The fuel economy cant be faulted at all, on about 30 miles, with a mix of town, A roads and dual carriageway it was showing 50mpg approx.

So overall, I like it, but not enough to want to place an order there and then.

I think I am going to look at the Octavia vRS a bit more in depth and make a decsion between the two.

Either way I decided to make sure the figures would stack up and teh dealer was happy to the deal I wanted, effectively £3K off list without even trying, plus a good PX.

Where they get you on the monthly with the GTD is the mega strong residual, as teh dealer was saying on the monthly they are working out a similar price of not cheaper than models lower down the scale in the Golf range as the residual is strong so it makes the monthly price better.

Overall, undecided!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Just ordered a candy white vrs estate, will be picking it up on the 1st September, will post some pics when I have it!


----------



## rob_vrs

A few people have mentioned the power delivery, do you know that they are Bi turbo? So in comparison to my mk2 octavia vrs cr170 where all the comes in one with a bit of turbo lag the new biTdi have little lag and a much smoother power delivery making it feel not a powerful but it is.  saying that i was also dissapointed with the golf.

I also have had a candy white octavia vrs estate tdi dsg on order for 3 weeks


----------



## rf860

I've just ordered a gtd 3dr in tornado red this afternoon. 

Waiting time for delivery is a problem though - looks like it will be December before I get it


----------



## DW58

Big lead times on GTD/GTi, got to suck it up I'm afraid.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

rf860 said:


> I've just ordered a gtd 3dr in tornado red this afternoon.
> 
> Waiting time for delivery is a problem though - looks like it will be December before I get it


Nice!

Apparently there was a shortage of the reversing cameras & that was postponing orders until more cameras had been ordered in, have you requested a reversing camera?

3dr cars all the way! :thumb:


----------



## rf860

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice!
> 
> Apparently there was a shortage of the reversing cameras & that was postponing orders until more cameras had been ordered in, have you requested a reversing camera?
> 
> 3dr cars all the way! :thumb:


Thanks.

The reversing camera isn't even an option just now.

The gtd comes very well equipped. Unusual for vw!

Yeah, it just had to be a 3dr. I'm 21 and have no kids lol


----------



## DW58

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Apparently there *IS* a shortage of the reversing cameras & that was postponing orders until more cameras had been ordered in, have you requested a reversing camera?


Corrected for you ... ...

It's not slowing orders - it's not even an option at present. No orders have being taken with the reversing camera specced w.e.f. 1st July 2013 owing to a shortage of parts. There is no mention at present of how long this will last, but those who ordered pre-1/7/2013 will get them - I wasn't best pleased at this.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> Corrected for you ... ...
> 
> It's not slowing orders - it's not even an option at present. No orders have being taken with the reversing camera specced w.e.f. 1st July 2013 owing to a shortage of parts. There is no mention at present of how long this will last, but those who ordered pre-1/7/2013 will get them - I wasn't best pleased at this.


Pfft - who's rattled your cage Rob?!

I think VW have well & truly been surprised by the demand for reversing cameras that has way surpassed what they estimated it to be on the scale of.

I sympathise with those who have requested a RC for their MK7 as with their orders taking longer than first anticipated, what can you do? Out of their hands.


----------



## johanr77

rf860 said:


> I've just ordered a gtd 3dr in tornado red this afternoon.
> 
> Waiting time for delivery is a problem though - looks like it will be December before I get it


Did the dealer tell you December?. I got told my car would be ready middle of september, spoke to VWUK customer services today and it will be the very end of October possibly November.


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> Did the dealer tell you December?. I got told my car would be ready middle of september, spoke to VWUK customer services today and it will be the very end of October possibly November.


Apparently this came from VW


----------



## james_19742000

Dealer said to me that if I ordered now then its possible for December but being realistic, January, and also makes sense to have it in January as it would be a 2014 car then, doenst make a huge difference but would be a couple of hundred quid come trade in time.

I found the engine when I wanted to overtake almsot felt flat, it may of been as powerful as my current car and the dealer was saying that but I couldnt help but think wow, this isnt as powerful and the power curve was very quick.

Really am not sure, but where they have done the job right is specc'ing it with lots of toys, finally VW have made a high spec car with the correct amount of toys!!!

Signing off as Confused of Devon at the moment!!!


----------



## rf860

james_19742000 said:


> Dealer said to me that if I ordered now then its possible for December but being realistic, January, and also makes sense to have it in January as it would be a 2014 car then, doenst make a huge difference but would be a couple of hundred quid come trade in time.
> 
> I found the engine when I wanted to overtake almsot felt flat, it may of been as powerful as my current car and the dealer was saying that but I couldnt help but think wow, this isnt as powerful and the power curve was very quick.
> 
> Really am not sure, but where they have done the job right is specc'ing it with lots of toys, finally VW have made a high spec car with the correct amount of toys!!!
> 
> Signing off as Confused of Devon at the moment!!!


Hopefully December for me!

As for performance, I drive a 314bhp edition 30 and I didn't find this slow at all. In fact, mid range felt better. It's a very very smooth diesel.

It sounds like you are used to the older style vw tdi units


----------



## johanr77

rf860 said:


> Apparently this came from VW


They went very quiet with me after I ordered in June, it's only through pushing the dealer and now customer services I've found the car is going to be as late as they're now saying. I have been promised a car to keep me going between my current car going and the new one arriving which is fine but I'd prefer to have the car I ordered when they said it would be delivered. They were aware I was considering a BMW so I think the september delivery was a load of old **** to get me to order, if they'd been honest I would have thought a lot harder about ordering a golf.


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> They went very quiet with me after I ordered in June, it's only through pushing the dealer and now customer services I've found the car is going to be as late as they're now saying. I have been promised a car to keep me going between my current car going and the new one arriving which is fine but I'd prefer to have the car I ordered when they said it would be delivered. They were aware I was considering a BMW so I think the september delivery was a load of old **** to get me to order, if they'd been honest I would have thought a lot harder about ordering a golf.


Sounds like they are being fly. Probs have known all along about the delivery date.

Did you order from specialist cars?


----------



## rob_vrs

If its in eco mode i found it to feel around 140bhp have to be in sport to feel the full 180bhp


----------



## DW58

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Pfft - who's rattled your cage Rob?!
> 
> I think VW have well & truly been surprised by the demand for reversing cameras that has way surpassed what they estimated it to be on the scale of.
> 
> I sympathise with those who have requested a RC for their MK7 as with their orders taking longer than first anticipated, what can you do? Out of their hands.


I'm not rattled, just pointing you in the right direction 

Volkswagen actually issued a warning notice to dealers around the beginning of June that this would be happening - it seems a bit odd as this option has been available on the Golf since at least the launch of the Mk.6 - why the sudden difficulty unless a supplier has gone out of business perhaps.

Having had the stupid noisy reversing sensors on the Mk.6 I was quite looking forward to the more practical camera, I was a tad peed off when I couldn't spec it - had the mirror pack instead.


----------



## johanr77

rf860 said:


> Sounds like they are being fly. Probs have known all along about the delivery date.
> 
> Did you order from specialist cars?


I ordered through Hawco, Specialist cars are my local dealer but they weren't willing to shift off list price just because the order book had opened a fortnight before I enquired. Typical Aberdeen car dealership behaviour.


----------



## DW58

james_19742000 said:


> Dealer said to me that if I ordered now then its possible for December but being realistic, January, and also makes sense to have it in January as it would be a 2014 car then, doenst make a huge difference but would be a couple of hundred quid come trade in time.
> 
> I found the engine when I wanted to overtake almsot felt flat, it may of been as powerful as my current car and the dealer was saying that but I couldnt help but think wow, this isnt as powerful and the power curve was very quick.
> 
> Really am not sure, but where they have done the job right is specc'ing it with lots of toys, finally VW have made a high spec car with the correct amount of toys!!!
> 
> Signing off as Confused of Devon at the moment!!!


The way it handled on the test drive could/would have been influenced by which mode you were in - Eco, Normal, Sport, Individual - a few people have mentioned this on the Golf Mk.7 and VW/Audi forums.

I test drove a GT TDi back in January and thought it pretty lacking until I found it was in Eco mode. Changing it to Normal improved things drastically, and Sport significantly.


----------



## DW58

johanr77 said:


> I ordered through Hawco, Specialist cars are my local dealer but they weren't willing to shift off list price just because the order book had opened a fortnight before I enquired. Typical Aberdeen car dealership behaviour.


Hawcos are an excellent dealership - as a family we've been buying from them since 1981 - Volkswagen, Audi, Isuzu and Subaru (they used to have an Isuzu/Subaru dealership in Inverness). Don;t know how many new cars we've had from them over the years but it must be around 20.


----------



## james_19742000

DW58 said:


> The way it handled on the test drive could/would have been influenced by which mode you were in - Eco, Normal, Sport, Individual - a few people have mentioned this on the Golf Mk.7 and VW/Audi forums.
> 
> I test drove a GT TDi back in January and thought it pretty lacking until I found it was in Eco mode. Changing it to Normal improved things drastically, and Sport significantly.


I did think about it after I got home, but just didnt think about it, might arrange to pop back in and try it in sport mode or something.


----------



## rf860

Anybody know if headlight washers comes as standard on the gtd? Just curious cos the winter pack says that they come within that. I'd have though it would have came as standard because they have xenon headlights as standard?

Also on the main page for the GTI/gtd configurator, under "what's included" it lists ACC as standard, yet it's an option when you get to the extras part of the configurator?

Vw should sort out their website!


----------



## johanr77

The headlight washers are standard, the winter pack adds heated window washer jets and heated front seats. 

ACC is a funny one I was told in my order confirmation it's standard and yet I've seen a couple of demos without it. If I was you I'd take any concerns and ask the dealer before the order is confirmed at the factory (going on VW's production that may well be December)


----------



## rf860

johanr77 said:


> The headlight washers are standard, the winter pack adds heated window washer jets and heated front seats.
> 
> ACC is a funny one I was told in my order confirmation it's standard and yet I've seen a couple of demos without it. If I was you I'd take any concerns and ask the dealer before the order is confirmed at the factory (going on VW's production that may well be December)


If that's the case, I wouldn't pay 355 for the winter pack. In my experience heated washers are useless as it only heats at the actual jet, not the bottle so it's frozen solid in winter.

I'm going to get the dealer to confirm with the ACC.


----------



## DW58

james_19742000 said:


> I did think about it after I got home, but just didnt think about it, might arrange to pop back in and try it in sport mode or something.


I'd put money on it having been set to "Eco" so that it would daiplay the best fuel consumption figures.

Changing it is literally as simple as pressing the "Mode" button by the gear stick/DSG selector and then selecting the mode of choice on the touch screen.



rf860 said:


> Anybody know if headlight washers comes as standard on the gtd? Just curious cos the winter pack says that they come within that. I'd have though it would have came as standard because they have xenon headlights as standard?
> 
> Also on the main page for the GTI/gtd configurator, under "what's included" it lists ACC as standard, yet it's an option when you get to the extras part of the configurator?
> 
> Vw should sort out their website!


AFAIK ACC (Adaptive Cruise Control) is standard on all Golf Mk.7 models except the "S".



johanr77 said:


> The headlight washers are standard, the winter pack adds heated window washer jets and heated front seats.
> 
> ACC is a funny one I was told in my order confirmation it's standard and yet I've seen a couple of demos without it. If I was you I'd take any concerns and ask the dealer before the order is confirmed at the factory (going on VW's production that may well be December)


It is standard.


----------



## rf860

ACC stands for adaptive chassis control?


----------



## johanr77

Adaptive cruise control = standard on GTD
Adaptive chassis control = optional extra

They need to work on their acronyms do VW

I've had the winter pack on two cars now and while you're right the bottle can freeze as long as you keep an eye on your screenwash level it shouldn't happen very often, I like the heated seats as my buttocks get nice and toasty after spending 10 mins outside brushing a foot of snow off the car :lol:


----------



## DW58

I've never had my screen-wash bottle freeze even at -20˚c ere in Northern Scotland, it's all down to using the right winter screen-wash - I use Einszett Winter concentrate, dependent on the rate of dilution it's good to below -30˚c.

Even if the jets freeze I find the engine heat quickly frees them.


----------



## james_19742000

Been thinking about this all day, and discussing with the wife, and as much as I like the GTD, I just dont think I like it enough to change to it, however, the Octavia vRS seems to make more sense to me, the spec is similar in some ways, it loses a few things compared to the GTD but gains in other things, the space inside and the boot space, whilst not a neccesity as my kids are gradually growing older now, it will come in handy.

The dealer I use does both VW and Skoda, so he can quote for both, and they both come out virtually the same money, the GTD has a better residual value but has interest on a PCP, the vRS has a slightly lower residual value but has a 0% PCP, the deal on the GTD is excellent, my spec came out at £27960, dealer would do for £25K, the Skoda on the other hand has less room for a deal, but I still intend to get around 3-4% on it, or a very high PX to equal the discount I want.

The wife has been happy to sit down this evening and discuss colours, options etc this evening on the Skoda so if she is happy to do that then looks like I have an approval from her to go and change!

Anyway, no rush on it all, wouldnt see either car until January anyway, its really six of one half a dozen of the other though, toss of a coin really!

As for @johanr77 I notice you asked about a demo you had seen didnt have the adaptive cruise radar in the grill, I mentioned that yesterday to my dealer as he had a petrol and diesel one sat next to each other, one had it the other didn't, so I asked why it didnt and he said they were pre-production demo stock, and that item was missing from them for some reason but he confirmed it is standard on all but the S base model.


----------



## CzechRich

£25k is a lot of money for a Golf or Octavia, make sure you look around at all your options, you are into BMW, Merc, Audi, Lexus, Infiniti territory at that money, 1 year old cars for even less.


----------



## james_19742000

Yes you are right, DTD have the Audi A4 Black Edition coming out without any options at £23500, so yes its becoming a very expensive car!

Being honest I am not into the BMW, Merc class type of vehicles but would consider an Audi, taht woudl be the only thing I would consider other than the Golf or Skoda.

However, the flip side of me says sod having this sort of car, I only want a small economical runaround, so something a Polo RLine Style or Fabia Monte Carlo Tech would be just as good and probably around half teh price! Really in a quandry at the moment!!!!


----------



## CzechRich

Always find the styling of the new Polo is very bland. Yes its all touchy feely inside and lovely, but not involving to drive. Fabia looks like its on stilts also, funny styling.

New Fabia out next year, so unless you get a scracking deal, I wouldnt personally buy one.

Check out Seat, new Leon is very pretty, Ibiza's especially the sports ones are good and loads cheaper than a Polo, as you aren't paying for a VW badge.

There is more to life than VW group also, what about a BMW 1 series, they drive very well, or a Honda Civic Ti sports edition?


----------



## james_19742000

Well after a month or so of thinking and thinking I finally went and done the deal last week!

In the end I went for a Skoda Octavia vRS Estate Diesel with DSG! Really surprised I went for the estate being honest but we kept on looking at the book, online etc etc and then we came across a pic of an estate and both me and the wife said, wow that looks good, so went an ordered one!

I have gone for Candy White with Standard Interior with Red Stitching, Heated Seat, Black Pack, Colour Maxi-Dot, Sunset Glass, Canton Speaker Upgrade, Variable Boot Floor, Spare Wheel and Standard Cruise Control.

I got a fairly good deal, PX was slightly more than what I had expected, and then a small discount on the car, plus a few freebies thrown in as well, so I suppose overall it equates to around 4% which on the 0% PCP deal from Skoda appears to be very good as many dealers are giving nothing away on them.

I test drove the Estate Diesel with DSG and loved it, it handled well, was a vast improvement over my current Mk2 DSG Diesel Octavia, the seats are so comfortable, and the space inside the car is huge although its not absolutely necessary for us, but it just looks and drives so good!

Just got the wait now, around 12 weeks they reckon probably around Xmas.

As for financially, putting mine in against it etc it works out that I will be paying less per month than I am currently paying, so a new car with upgraded spec for less per month, that will do nicely!

As for the Golf GTD, I liked the car, but it just wasnt for me and I know that if I bought it I would end up wanting to change it agin fairly soon, so hopefully I have done the right thing!!!

Anyway, time to count down the days now!!!


----------



## Bigstuff

I think thats a really good decision mate


----------

